# Gutschein entwerfen



## schrder (17. November 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin seit heute neu hier und zwar, weil ich ein Problem habe und mich PhotoShop auch eigentlich schon immer gereizt hat, ich es aber noch nie verstanden habe. 
Ich bin heute auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen und soll ihm einen Gutschein schenken, der eine Jahreskarte in den Gelsenkirchener Zoo enthalten soll. 

Könntet ihr mir helfen, wie man sowas machen kann? Wäre echt suuuper nett.

Danke und Grüße

Julian


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. November 2007)

Ein paar Tierbilder (frei von Rechten Dritter) suchen
Den gewünschten Text erstellen

Was genau willst du wissen?


Alex


----------



## schrder (17. November 2007)

hi!

wie ich nen bild in ein anderes bei photohop zum beispiel einfüge etc.


----------



## Leola13 (17. November 2007)

Hai,

Datei öffnen, wäre schon mal eine erster Schritt. Das ganze mehrmals und dann die Ebenen in eine Datei ziehen. Dann Ebenenmasken, dann ...., dann ....

Ciao Stefan


----------

